# SRAM bar end shifters



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

anyone know when they'll be available and if there's a 9 speed version in the works?


----------



## cx_fan (Jul 30, 2004)

According to the new article in cycling news:

As expected, the new shifters will work only with SRAM's Force and Rival rear derailleurs, and is offered exclusively in 10s rear/friction front configurations (there is no friction option for the rear). Shifters should be on the market at the time of this writing for a retail price of US$195 for the pair.

For the whole story about Saunier Duval and thier products...http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/features/saunier_duval_prodir07


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

cx_fan said:


> According to the new article in cycling news:
> 
> As expected, the new shifters will work only with SRAM's Force and Rival rear derailleurs, and is offered exclusively in 10s rear/friction front configurations (there is no friction option for the rear). Shifters should be on the market at the time of this writing for a retail price of US$195 for the pair.
> 
> For the whole story about Saunier Duval and thier products...http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/features/saunier_duval_prodir07


thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

The sexy look of those shifters is what has convinced me to go SRAM over Campy on the TT bike I'm currently building.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

My shifters are on order but my brake levers arrived today. They are bang on the claimed 50gms per lever and are sexy as!


----------

